# Arrow to the knee



## TheokinsJ (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been on this forum so long I probably have already written a similar post a while back, but I cannot remember. Basically, in my WIP my main character is shot in the thigh with an arrow at a far range. He is not wearing any armour to protect his thighs and so the arrow goes unhindered into his leg. Back in medieval society, first of all; would the wound most likely heal? Obviously some muscles and things will be damaged and he won't be able to walk for a couple of months I'd imagine, but after that- would the leg heal back to normal? The second question is, what is the process of treating the wound and taking out the arrow?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I've read on this forum (there's a really neat thread talking about archery; I should see if I can find it), the arrow would actually be more likely to go right *through* his leg, not stick in it, especially if he has no armor. So it's not a matter of taking it out, but finding it later on. As for healing, if he doesn't die from bloodloss or infection, I imagine the scar tissue would hamper his movement.

EDIT: Found it: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/research/3718-ask-me-about-archery-longbows-especially-17.html


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Jul 28, 2013)

It would really depend on multiple factors, First of all, Is did it pierce any main arteries in the leg, If so his chance of survival just dropped dramatically. Secondly what angle did the arrow enter at? Im assuming it arked in the air and pierced him at a downwards angle if it was shot from a distance, So it would most probably do more damage than an arrow that went in horizontally, And for doctors in those times especially it would have been very very hard to fix.
The arrow may not have gone clean through ireth, I actually think the head of the arrow would come out, But it would get stuck at the Feathers or tail of the arrow, At which point the medics would have to, make him bite something so as to avoid biting hsi tounge off, Have 2 soldiers hold him down, And cut the arrow at both ends, Pull the wood out , Then check for splinters in the wound and work their way out of it, eventually sealing it with red hot metal, so as to burn the skin together.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 28, 2013)

There's too many variables to answer this question definitively. Could the arrow pass through? Most certainly, especially if it contacts only muscle. However, if it came into contact with bone then, at long ranges, it likely would not pass through. Also, what is meant by long range? Even fifty yards is really long for an aimed & level shot....an arced shot on a battlefield has much greater range but is fired en masse with much less individual accuracy. So, first you'll need to answer some questions.... What is the exact wound? How was it suffered?

A wound to the muscle can heal to a point where people may not notice a significant decrease in function. Or, there could be accompanying nerve damage that would severely impair motion and sensation. Infection was always a very real possibility that could often spell death for the injured if sepsis set in, or at least loss of the limb to gangrene. Severed tendons or ligaments could affect function...shattered bones may need reset....the character could limp as a result.

See what I mean? There's just too many possibilities. All you need to do, as a writer, is make the injury, recovery, and end result seem plausible to your reader. Be specific on the injury and realistic on the consequences but let's not forget you're writing fiction.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 1, 2013)

ok, OP title
Arrow to the knee: 
immediate actions: knee immovable due to  arrow obstructing the joint.
Short term: as with every wound infection is possible, knee inflamation, possible infection in the bone,
medium; infection peeks(overcome or body fights it off), might need amputation if bone infection.
long term prognosis: probably would leave the knee joint immovable or very restricted if bone was penetrated. Permanent limp.

Thigh: Arrow can go through muscle completely, partially. The bone is large, if the arrow hits there is a good chance of partial penetration and sticking in bone. Femoral artery nick or cut=about 3 minutes until death.
short term: at minimum alot of muscle damage, infection as above, possible bone infection
medium term: infection runs its course(amputation), rebuilding strength and learning to work around handicap.
long term: minor to major limp, learning to live without a leg, permanent muscle damage.

A long arrow shot could end up with a simple 1/2 inch penetration in thigh or an arrow sunk into bone or entrance and exit wound, or with the arrow going completely through the thigh(very unlikely).
Two wounds(entrance and exit) doubles the chance of infection.
Arrow into bone increased chance of bone infection, bone infection that the body can't fight off, mean death or amputation, there is also cases of cultured areas of infection. The infection is pocketed in an area safe from the bodies immune system until it spreads so far, then the body fights it back, then the person thinks they're over it and it boils over again.

Simple formula: the smallest scratch can kill a person when there is no antibiotics, every leg injury can cause long term problems or even death of the limb or the person.  Everything can go right and the person not have any lasting problems(heals fine), or everything can go wrong and the person dies or loses the limb.
So the writer simply needs to describe how the wound progresses.

Infection is alot more likely in a military encampment then in a small group camp or in town.  Military camps were natorious for disease.  Food and excrement tossed out of the tent, trampled into the ground, people covered in this "mud", and usually didn't wash their hands.


----------



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (Aug 1, 2013)

What sort of bow would the arrow have come from, and what is the "long range." If it was shot from a longbow with a 160 pound draw weight, with a sharp broad head, it would do more damage than a simple, short "self" bow firing a blunt bodkin. Broadheads would generally do a lot more damage, cutting muscle tissue, messing up arteries and veins, and from a longbow, it could well kill the dude, or, if not, walking problems would be very likely. 
However a weak self bow firing a relatively blunt bodkin, at long range, maybe a deep, cut? 
Poisoning is very likely, lots of archers stuck their arrows in the mud, for quick firing, so in a wound with no antibiotics =not good.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 7, 2013)

MUd, dung, or a carcus would all make for nasty post trauma recovery. Truly germ warfare you could stick a arrow tip in a days old dead carcus in the nastiest part and be pretty sure the arrow would be infectious.
Basically stick the arrow in the nastiest goop around and it will probably cause ill affects in the recipient. (Moss, mold etc.)

Even a "clean" arrow can cause infection. Remember, most people didn't wash their hands regularly.

Lockjaw, wound infection, bone infections.


----------

